# Red rose wps xc



## Udo_B. (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
das ist er
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-rose-wps-xc//aid:635929

Wie soll man bei dem Rahmen die Schaltzüge verlegen?
Ich habe irgendwie keinen Plan wozu die Gegenhalter am Unterrohr dienen sollen.


----------



## Stanley84 (17. Februar 2013)

puh, kann ich auch nich sagen... aber das ding sieht ja mal hammer aus.
ich würde sie an der unteren dicken stange nach hinten weg verlegen... und dann unten unter der kurbel nach hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_B. (17. Februar 2013)

Zum Schaltwerk ist die Zughülle vom Hebel durch verlegt bis nach hinten und mit Kabelbindern festgemacht. Der Umwerfer ist noch nicht angeschlossen. 
Aber ich steh auf dem Schlauch


----------



## underdog (19. Februar 2013)

Der Umwerferzug hat da in dem Gusset nen Anschlag und unter dem Tretlagergehäuse kommt ne Führung. Der Schaltzug läuft dann offen am Unterrohr entlang.


----------



## Udo_B. (20. Februar 2013)

Guter Tip
Wofür sind dann die Anlötgegenhalter am Unterrohr?


----------



## rofl0r (21. Februar 2013)

Meine Frau hat ein älteres WPS-HT, ich könnte da mal genau nachschauen ob die Führung vergleichbar ist. So auswendig glaube ich das der Schaltzug nicht durchgänig sonder am Unterrohr offen verlegt ist. Auf den ollen Bildern in meinem Album erkennt man das leider nicht.


----------



## Udo_B. (22. Februar 2013)

Das wäre super.


----------



## rofl0r (24. Februar 2013)

Nabend,
sorry...ich hatte es ganz verpeilt 
In meinem Fotoalbum gibts einen Ordner (Rose-WPS Zugfuehrung).
Links geht durch das Gussset unterm Unterrohr vorne der Zug zur Schaltwerk und dahinter die Leitung zur HR-Bremse. Rechts ins Gusset geht dann der Zug zum Umwerfer. Im Gusset ist ein Gegenhalter, also der Zug geht ab da offen über dieses Umlenkdingens unterm Tretlager. Der Umwerfer ist einer, der von unten gezogen wird. Hoffe das hilft


----------

